# New Releases In Stores This Week : 24th July 2017



## Mavkatzer (Jul 24, 2017)

My main reason for working these days is so that Cubicle 7 can have my money.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Jul 25, 2017)

Not sure why Joking Hazard is on this list. It has been out for a year or more now. Was that spot on the list meant to be an expansion for it instead?


----------



## AngusA (Jul 25, 2017)

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> Not sure why Joking Hazard is on this list. It has been out for a year or more now. Was that spot on the list meant to be an expansion for it instead?




It's only just appeared in UK retail stores this week and I was working off the new releases distribution list from Esdevium Games (one of Europes biggest - if not Europe's biggest - distributors).


----------



## EthanSental (Jul 26, 2017)

We also have the Wizkids minis for Tomb of Annihilation arriving this week as well.


----------

